# I havent...



## jtrmd (Mar 4, 2016)

been too active on here, since I was preparing,had, and now recovering from another Brain Surgery for my Epilepsy. It wasnt too major, just monitoring grids to try to locate the starting points of my seizures. Its my 2time doing the interior monitoring,but my 3rd surgery. 

Anyway I have decided to cull my collection one more time when it warms up. Mainly to help catch up on bills. I actually made a GOFUNDME before I decided to make the money selling some of my collection. Its not getting any donations. I think too many people abused it. I started a website so I could bypass ebay. It has a frequently changing list of my collection that's not all that current, but if you want to take a look at jamiesorchidsandmore.com (that might be the url lol) . I will be selling off some of my antiques, etc... as well. Its way early in the planning process, but come April keep an eye out for the store section to be set up with photos. All awarded plants are divisions,or stem props. Except for the stuff like Onc. Sharry Baby.


If you respond to this post I may not see it for awhile. Might be better to email me. looking at the computer screen gives me a migraine. I will see the email on my iphone. 

I wont be able to check on the plants. My surgeon said it's not safe for me to be around the algae,slippery surfaces, etc. I guess once the incesion closes I will be ok. My wife wont know what shes looking for if I sent her out lol!


Thanks Jamie


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 4, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your situation Jamie.
Have you contacted anyone at MOS or NCOS? Maybe someone near you can help with stuff around the greenhouse?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 4, 2016)

Bad news. Get well. Keep us posted.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 4, 2016)

Feel better!


Elmer Nj


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 4, 2016)

Get well. Stay safe. Come back.


----------



## jtrmd (Mar 4, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> Sorry to hear about your situation Jamie.
> Have you contacted anyone at MOS or NCOS? Maybe someone near you can help with stuff around the greenhouse?



I put the word out. Never heard back.


I have to see how quickly I heal. The first two I was up and going a week later. This one AGE is working against me lol!! I know several MOS members who got sick and then scale and mealy bugs wiped out the collections in no time. Thats my biggest fear. Maybe I will get a few of the Orthene foggers to throw in there as a preventative. I am sure they make something I could rotate the orthene with. 

I got some emails and i will get back to you when the time comes if they're plants I am letting go. A lot of them are multi-growth plants that need divided anyways. From what I remember lol!


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 4, 2016)

Wishing you all the best for the surgery.


----------



## jtrmd (Mar 5, 2016)

paphioboy said:


> Wishing you all the best for the surgery.



surgeries are over. Its the healing phase. I was too drugged up to do anything online except play games. Plus I was off my seizure meds having seizures for them to monitor, with the implanted electrodes.Her is one of the '' not so graphic'' photos from my stay. You dont want to know what was in the drain I am holding lol.This was 2 days after they implanted the electrodes. Those fancy wire coming out of my head in the pony tail attached to a larger wire that tethered me to a computer the whole stay. I have dont the scalp electrodes 6x. Theyre not all that bad, besides the not being able to shower lol.


----------



## troy (Mar 5, 2016)

**** man, from here out, on the road to recovery, I hope for your sake. I should be happy that I don't have any long term health problems, I tend to overlook that sometimes getting upset or mad, thanks for the self awareness check, keep us posted on yur recovery


----------



## jtrmd (Mar 5, 2016)

troy said:


> **** man, from here out, on the road to recovery, I hope for your sake. I should be happy that I don't have any long term health problems, I tend to overlook that sometimes getting upset or mad, thanks for the self awareness check, keep us posted on yur recovery



You never know what life is going to hand you. You just learn to work around it. When I feel good I enjoy the outdoors, photography, and the Orchids. When its a bad day heath-wise. I enjoy napping. I just wish the Europeans would hurry up on a new Seizure med. I am on the newest one the French made. I can't get into another drug study till one comes out.


I had a bad day today with seizures, and with them comes my depression. I think it has me worked up over nothing.

all sealed back up and I must of been on one of the pain meds lol


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2016)

jtrmd said:


> I know several MOS members who got sick and then scale and mealy bugs wiped out the collections in no time. Thats my biggest fear. Maybe I will get a few of the Orthene foggers to throw in there as a preventative. I am sure they make something I could rotate the orthene with.
> 
> I got some emails and i will get back to you when the time comes if they're plants I am letting go. A lot of them are multi-growth plants that need divided anyways. From what I remember lol!



Darn, I just sent some Botanigard up to Canada! 
Oh well, if you can PM me your email later put me on the list for plants, thanks.


----------



## Heather (Mar 5, 2016)

Looks like you have a good little nurse there. Feel better, Jamie. Sorry you are having to deal with this. We're all thinking of you!!


----------



## Wendy (Mar 5, 2016)

Oh gosh.....I really hope you can find something that helps. Best wishes to you for continued recovery.


----------



## abax (Mar 5, 2016)

I empathize with the depression part of the treatment. A
few days off the meds is really, really bad. I've gone through it and it ain't fun. A good buddy who stays at your
side is an amazing help.


----------



## jtrmd (Mar 6, 2016)

abax said:


> I empathize with the depression part of the treatment. A
> few days off the meds is really, really bad. I've gone through it and it ain't fun. A good buddy who stays at your
> side is an amazing help.



I have been dealing with Depression since the first day I started Anti-Consultants. So I take meds for Depression as well. I did spend 60 days off of them a few months back. I never realized how numb they made me to the little things. I don't know what I take now, but I know it causes me to be an insomniac lol!


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 6, 2016)

Hang in there dude!! Looks like you have a good support network surrounding you and a good sense of humor. I hope you can get a suitable plant sitter so you can keep enough plants to return to growing after your recovery. Stay positive.


----------



## abax (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm a life long insomniac and the depression meds. don't
help. If you need company at 3 am, give me a call. I'm
always awake.


----------



## jtrmd (Mar 7, 2016)

abax said:


> I'm a life long insomniac and the depression meds. don't
> help. If you need company at 3 am, give me a call. I'm
> always awake.



lol! I am wide awake now, so u might be hearing from me.


----------



## jtrmd (Mar 7, 2016)

*UPDATE!!! *

OK. I talked with my wife, and 'hired' my nephew. I have been talked into keeping my 20 yr Orchid collection, but we both agreed it should be smaller. I paid for a year of the site, and might put a plant or two on Ebay. Plus any of you can email about a plant you might want. Once I heal, I will make sure the list is updated. It will be set up with plant and flower photos with a paypal button. If paypal is an issue let me know. I can fill you in on the history of the plant and most can be divided if you like. Some of them I got from fellow members. I know most the species are Rands plants,and the a lot came from Terry Root years ago via The Little Green House here in Baltimore.


----------



## Heather (Mar 7, 2016)

Got your message Jamie. You can feel free to list plants here in the for sale/trade forum as well. Just in the members section instead of the vendor one. Let me know if you have other questions.


----------



## jtrmd (Mar 7, 2016)

Heather said:


> Got your message Jamie. You can feel free to list plants here in the for sale/trade forum as well. Just in the members section instead of the vendor one. Let me know if you have other questions.



Thanks. Didnt want to break any rules or make anyone mad.


----------



## Heather (Mar 7, 2016)

No problem. We've had quite a few people downsizing through the forum this year. Kind of nice when you know the people who are buying your plants too, I think.


----------



## abax (Mar 9, 2016)

Heather, you're absolutely right. The feedback from
members who've bought my plants is very nice as well.
I love the auction especially. Hear that Baltimore????


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 9, 2016)

My positive thoughts for healing, and coping.


----------



## Stone (Mar 10, 2016)

Hope all goes well for you man. Best wishes...


----------

